# Uber/Lyft/Sidecar TNC vs. Delivery Services (Postmates TryCaviar Bitesquad)



## paulm (Jul 4, 2014)

With the recent 20% cut at uberx, surely take home profit for all TNC drivers are now about equal to what they are paying out at the delivery services like Postmates, TryCaviar, etc (assuming they are in your area)?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I really love the bitesquad.....too bad its only available in Seattle and Minnesota


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Quite a few drivers here are delivering food now for a company called Munchery.

I would do it too but the hours that they operate don't work for me.


----------



## paulm (Jul 4, 2014)

why not make your own hours?

Btw, as far as I can tell, the "burst" pricing is the only thing separating driving for uber and these types of services right now.....


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Hm. I think there's a need for a thread that lists "what OTHER ways do you know to make money driving" and where those methods are available...

Started one, please feel free to chime in: https://uberpeople.net/threads/ways-to-make-money-with-a-car-besides-uber-lyft.20579/


----------

